# Bacon Explosion



## imdanimal (Mar 21, 2009)

Has anyone else seen this?

http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/


----------



## pignit (Mar 21, 2009)

There's a whole forum dedicated to em.....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=175


----------



## bassman (Mar 21, 2009)

It's been around for quite awhile.  We've kind of beat it to death.


----------



## imdanimal (Mar 21, 2009)

As my newbie tag suggests, I didnt know. Sorry bout that.


----------



## pignit (Mar 21, 2009)

No problem. If you haven't tried one you need to get busy. They are really great and you can flavor them up anyway you want to. Check out the forum.


----------



## imdanimal (Mar 21, 2009)

I haven't but I will. I'm doing a pork butt this weekend and I think I'll try rollin' a fatty to go along with it.

Thanks PignIt!!!


----------



## bbq lover (Mar 21, 2009)

very  sweeeet


----------

